# VGSR 2013 Reunion Video/photos



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

This past Sunday VGSR hosted our 12th annual reunion at Lake Fairfax in Reston VA.

A good time was had by all! I hope you all enjoy a glimpse of my very favorite day of the year.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I hope everyone gets/takes the time to watch this video! Bumping it up.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am a VGSR volunteer, thanks to Remo. Didn't get to go to the reunion, but saw the video. Great rescue with awesome dogs, volunteers and adopters. Thank you for posting the video!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the bump Jean!

The very last part of the video is our first ever "Group Howl" - it really was a sight to behold and hearing all those GSDs howling together was amazing. 

To think that most of these beautiful dogs would have been toast without the efforts of our amazing volunteers really makes your head spin.


----------

